# [OT] Matrix ? C'e' la X, quindi é unix !

## codadilupo

Alla fine della conferenza Microsoft ha proiettato, come ormai tradizione in questo evento, un filmato umoristico che faceva la parodia a The Matrix: i due protagonisti, Gates e il suo braccio destro Steve Ballmer, interpretavano rispettivamente Morpheus e Neo.

Nella versione di Microsoft, la "Matrice" era popolata da consulenti informatici di IBM che vendevano Linux, mentre il mondo esterno era rappresentato da Windows, l'entità che - afferma Gates nella parodia - "dà la libertà al popolo dell'IT".

----------

## paolo

Credevo che anche negli States le droghe fossero illegali...

Paolo

----------

## Gandalf98

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Credevo che anche negli States le droghe fossero illegali...
> 
> Paolo

 

La legge per Gates, fa sempre delle eccezzioni  :Very Happy: 

Pensa che alla fine ha distribuito al pubblico delle pillole rosse!!!

Che cosa triste!!!!!

Cià

----------

## Leonzio

Dal fud allo spam senza passare dal via!

Ma speriamo che gli si incricchino tutti i server, perdincibacco!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## koma

Odio profondo e allo stesso tempo compassione per i poveri stolti

PS non c'è bisogno di sperare che si incricchino i server si piantano senza mandargliela   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ormai non mi stupisce piu' niente di quella ditta... poi fino a che sono pubblicita' a me non disturba

il fatto e' quello che fa ditro le quinte....

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ormai non mi stupisce piu' niente di quella ditta... poi fino a che sono pubblicita' a me non disturba
> 
> il fatto e' quello che fa ditro le quinte....

 

Cornolungo? ["Longhorn" in English Mode]   :Shocked: 

______________

I'm a -i number, I cannot exist!

----------

## bld

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Credevo che anche negli States le droghe fossero illegali...
> 
> Paolo

 

Bellissima questa battuta hahahahah   :Very Happy: 

cmq e' difficile pensare che gates sia l'uomo piu ricco del mondo essendo talmente idiota.. anche se a vedere il presidente dello stato piu potente del mondo.. insomma tutto e' possibile!!  :Very Happy:  Chi sa magari un giorno divento un gentoo developer ( se bush e' presidente degli usa..)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ash y Nod wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ormai non mi stupisce piu' niente di quella ditta... poi fino a che sono pubblicita' a me non disturba
> 
> il fatto e' quello che fa ditro le quinte.... 
> 
> Cornolungo? ["Longhorn" in English Mode]  

 

No intendevo quello che hanno fatto e stanno facendo per aver il monopolio

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Ash y Nod wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ormai non mi stupisce piu' niente di quella ditta... poi fino a che sono pubblicita' a me non disturba
> 
> il fatto e' quello che fa ditro le quinte.... 
> 
> Cornolungo? ["Longhorn" in English Mode]   
> ...

 

Appunto!E secondo te Longhorn a cosa punterebbe?

A parte il tentativo di acquisizione/demolizione di Google

A parte acquisizioni commerciali sleali

A parte i sospetti 

A parte...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## doom.it

Dopo aver visto Ballmer saltare e sbraitare per 6 minuti sul palco di un importante Keynote, direi che non è un sospetto, ma una certezza che alla m$ la droga scorre a fiumi....

certo che coi soldi che c'hanno devo prendere proprio roba forte.... a vedere dai risultati....

----------

## silian87

doom.it, ti riferisci la filmato di quell'uomo sudato che grida developers? Spero di avere azzeccato   :Embarassed:  .

----------

